# It's Sunday, Sunday Sunday...Time for a little RedNeck humor



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2020)

Why not bath while you cook


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 22, 2020)

Damn...sounds like somebody is beating up on our Southern brethren this morning...but they are funny  

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 22, 2020)

Very funny.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 22, 2020)

Great jokes Chris.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2020)

I liked the baseball hat tan line on the father.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I'd liked the baseball hat tan line on the father.
> 
> Chris


Lol didn't even see that the first time. Hilarious


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 471898
> 
> 
> Why not bath while you cook
> ...


I don’t think those were funny 






JK!!! Those were hilarious!!!!


----------

